# Oppo BDP-83 - The silence is saddening...



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

Early Oppo BDP-83 adopter here. It's been working like a champ for quite some time now, but all of a sudden the sound is no-more. :crying:

I have had it connected via the 5.1 analog outputs as well as the stereo L/R analog outputs to my outdoor speakers via a small external power amp and now nothing works. I have made NO changes to my system setup and this past weekend CD's played fine and we watched a couple DVD's and a BD w/no issues.

I have verified that it is NOT my receiver as everything else works.

I am done trouble shooting and am awaiting word back from Oppo. I have nothing but great things to say about Oppo, so this is not a rant on them by any means. I am just board as I was going to watch "9" with my daughter, but now she is off to bed and I am sitting here bummed at the lack of sound in the house.

I'm glad it went when it did though as my 1yr warranty expires in one month!
Talk about good timing... :whew:

DWay


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Glad you're still under warantee Derrek! I'm "this close" to pulling the trigger on the bdp-80.. Just having trouble settling on what my HDMI chain should look like.. wasn't really planning on a new AVR, but now ... 

Really interested to hear your thoughts on "9" once you watch it.. Been curious about that one...

cheers,
..dane


----------

